# Finishing Workbench MDF and Iroko



## cutting42 (5 Sep 2009)

Hi All

I have just finished the last trimmings on my new workbench system with thick Iroko lippings and vice faces. I would like to protect the bench from paint and dirt etc. What finish could I use that will work with the MDF top and the Iroko please?













TIA


----------



## Paul Chapman (6 Sep 2009)

Mine's MDF with wood lippings - I just wax it periodically (I use Liberon Black Bison wax as it doesn't have silicone in it). Glue and other stuff is easy to scrape off when dry as it doesn't stick to the wax. Also the wax prevents moisture penetrating the MDF and causing it to swell.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Karl (6 Sep 2009)

I've just done a similair top, and used Chestnut Melamime lacquer on both MDF and AWO. Great stuff.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## jasonB (6 Sep 2009)

Whatever finish you go with make sure you also coat the underside to stop it going banana shaped

Jason


----------



## cutting42 (6 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the replies so far.

Jason, thank you for that advice as I would not have thought of that for a worktop. Looks like I am pulling the top off again for the 100'th time :roll:

Think I will try the Chestnut melamine or with the Rustins Plastic coat do a similar job?


----------



## rileytoolworks (6 Sep 2009)

Dude, I like the look of that bench.
Do you have any more photos? Would you mind if I copied a few elements for my bench?
As for the finish, I'd second the Waxing idea. Easy to apply, maintain and renew.

Cheers.
Adam.


----------



## cutting42 (6 Sep 2009)

RILEY":35mlb5tr said:


> Dude, I like the look of that bench.
> Do you have any more photos? Would you mind if I copied a few elements for my bench?
> As for the finish, I'd second the Waxing idea. Easy to apply, maintain and renew.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the comments, borrow anything you like, please copy away - where do think I got my ideas from - borrowing other peoples and ideas here and else where 8). I posted a build for the whole workshop reorganisation Here.

I did not take WIP pics of the bench build but this is my sketchup pics if they help at all. I did modify a little such as the vice position etc but you get the basic idea.






A simple box structure out of 18mm MDF for the base. my biggest mistake was making it one piece as it was heavy as hell once built and cutting the 8x4 sheets on the ts was verging on the risky. Should have built a sacrificial frame and used a circ saw and straight edge. If I did it again I would built at least 2 if not 3 different cabinets .

Frame is just 100x50 PAR and MDF is MR construcrtion is simple halving joints, glued and screwed but the frame is just screwed to the base in case I want to modify it. Whole bench is incredibly heavy with all the tools in full extension slides and does not move even with the most enthusiastic planing.

Hope they help


----------

